# اقتراح نعمل قسم خاص لمرحلة ابتدائى واعدادى



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة



عندى اقتراح ..


منتدى الكنيسة بالنسبة لينا كنيسة صغيرة فى بيوتنا وعلى اجهزتنا 

ليه منفكرش نعمل قسم خاص لمرحلة  ابتدائى واعدادى بعتقد  كل الاولاد

فى الايام دى مرتبطين جدا بالنت  ويمكن كمان مبيفضلوش ينزلوا من البيت 

بسبب ارتباطهم بالجهاز ..

فلو قدرنا نعمل قسم لاولادنا اللى هم تحت سن 17 سنة  يكون فيه ترانيم 

وقصص مختصرة من الانجيل مسابقات  مواضيع تخصهم وقريبة منهم

زى مدارس الاحد لكن بشكل متطور يتناسب مع جيلهم واهتمامتهم

بعتقد كده هنقدر نجذب الاولاد للمشاركة فى منتدى دينى 


لو الفكرة نالت الموافقة  نشوف مين من الاعضاء مقتنع بيها و افكاره  ايه للقسم 

لكن نشوف الاول الادارة هتوافق او لا


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2013)

أنـــــــــــــــــــا عن نفسي موافق يكون هناك قسم خاص للأولاد، بس هانتتظر نشوف الإدارة والناس هاتقول ايه واقتراحهم ايه !!!!


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل   الاطفال احباب الله يا استاذ  ايمن 
واكيد لو الادارة وافقت حضرتك مش هتبخل ابدا على القسم يكون تحت اشرافك


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2013)

مين بيكح هنا مين برشاف ده وفين/ معلشي سمعي تقيييييييييييل​


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> مين بيكح هنا مين برشاف ده وفين/ معلشي سمعي تقيييييييييييل​



هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2013)

اقتراح جيد سوف يقيد الاطفال والمسيحين الجدد
هم فى حاجة ماسة الى كل الموضوعات البسيطة
كى تسهم فى نموهم الروحى


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

كمان احنا عندنا هنا خدام فى كنايسهم وبيكونوا نفسهم يطوروا من مستوى الخدمة لكن فى الكنيسة الامر بيكون صعب هنا ممكن ينفذوا التطوير ده بافكار مبتكرة وجديدة فى عرض القصص وحفظ الولاد للايات عن طريق قصة قصيرة وافكار كتير ممكن ننفذها بس لو لقينا تعاون من الاعضاء مش هينفع واحد يشتغل لوحده لازم يكون فى مشاركة و تعاون بين الكل

وطبعا موافقة الادارة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

فكره حلو جداااا
بس هو احنا عندنا هنا اصغر من 17
انا معاكم طبعاااااا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حببتي
حلوه الفكره دي
​


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

احنا بالفعل قليل اللى بيكونوا  اقل من 17 لكن دا لان المواضيع كبيرة عليهم وبعيدة جدا عن تفكيرهم
لو اتعمل القسم ده و عرفنا ننفذها بشكل ظريف ومتطور هنلاقى  كتير هينجذبوا 
يعنى مثلا ابناء الاعضاء هيسجلوا وبعدها دول هيجيبوا اصحابهم  لو عجبهم القسم 
الاولاد الايام دى طول الوقت اعدين على النت 
وهتكون فايدة الاباء والامهات كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الادارة مش هتمانع طول ما احنا اللي بنكتب المواضيع للاطفال واحنا اللي نسجلهم من طرفنا 
المهم الللي بيخدم في مدارس الاحد مين هنا 
اماالاشراف دة مش مشكلة كلنا هنرد علي مشاركاتهم 
بس المفروض خدام مدارس الاحد هم اللي يساهموا بالمواضيع 
فكرة ممتازة جدا 
وانا موافق وهجيب اطفال تشارك بس بعد ما اسافر 
يعني قريب خالص كمان 
علي بركة الله 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني يكون زي مدارس احد او اجتماع للي تحت سن ال17

انا معاكم و مشارك انشألله ... فكرة حلوة


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الادارة مش هتمانع طول ما احنا اللي بنكتب المواضيع للاطفال واحنا اللي نسجلهم من طرفنا
> المهم الللي بيخدم في مدارس الاحد مين هنا
> اماالاشراف دة مش مشكلة كلنا هنرد علي مشاركاتهم
> بس المفروض خدام مدارس الاحد هم اللي يساهموا بالمواضيع
> ...



تمام جميل الحماس ده وادى رمسيس كمان مقتنع ومتحمس للفكرة
بالفعل احنا محتاجين الخدام  اللى معانا يشاركوا الفكرة مش هتنفع تتنفذ غير لو لقينا عدد كويس من الخدام والاعضاء  يشاركوا 
والادارة طبعا


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني يكون زي مدارس احد او اجتماع للي تحت سن ال17
> 
> انا معاكم و مشارك انشألله ... فكرة حلوة





ايوة بالظبط يا كيمو  زى مدارس الاحد كده 

احيانا فى ولاد وبنات بيدخلوا المنتدى فى المرحلة دى من 12 سنة ل 17 تقريبا

المواضيع  فى الاقسام كبيرة عليهم  لو ليهم قسم خاص بيهم بمواضيع تهمهم 

قصص من الانجيل مختصرة وبشكل  متطور هيكونوا مرتبطين بالمنتدى اكتر


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأخت نيفيان
عجبتنى الفكره جدا ومميزه
وعجبنى أصرارك وردودك وأقتناعك
لو الاداره وافقت هكون مشارك جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## soul & life (11 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الأخت نيفيان
> عجبتنى الفكره جدا ومميزه
> وعجبنى أصرارك وردودك وأقتناعك
> لو الاداره وافقت هكون مشارك جدا
> ...



اشكرك استاذى اسعدتنى جدا مشاركتك وتشجيعك للفكرة ومنتظرين نشوف الفكرة هتتنفذ او لا


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرتك جميله يانيفيان 
وبكده احنا ممكن نشغل اولادنا في المنتدي 
بدل ما يشغلوا وقتهم في مواقع او منتديات مش مسيحيه
وانا معاكم


----------



## soul & life (11 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فكرتك جميله يانيفيان
> وبكده احنا ممكن نشغل اولادنا في المنتدي
> بدل ما يشغلوا وقتهم في مواقع او منتديات مش مسيحيه
> وانا معاكم





بالظبط ماريا  دا الهدف الاول  انهم يلاقوا زى  مدارس احد على الجهاز لان مدارس الاحد فى الكنايس حاليا مش بتجذبهم بالقدر الكافى واعدتهم على الكمبيوتر بالنسبة ليهم امتع
فلو قدرنا نسجلهم فى منتدى مسيحى واثقين فى المواضيع والمحتوى اللى هيتقدملهم هيكون شىء رائع وهيعود علينا ببركة كبيرة
لو بس نبتدى باولادنا واولادنا بالطبع هيجيبوا اصحابهم وهكذا
مبسوطة خالص ان الفكرة عجبتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

اقتراح رائع جداا بجد 
عجبتني الفكرة كتير
وبتمني انها تتنفذ

واكيد فيه كتير هيستفادو من الاقتراح دا
وخصوصا اللي تحت 17 سنه اللي انا منهم طبعا : )​


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الفكرة كويسة ويمكن تبدأ صغيرة وتنمو مع الوقت ويصبح المنتدى ملجأ لأولادنا في عمر المراهقة يستفيدون منه علما ومعرفة في إيمانهم. 

ولكن هل من متطوع ليشرف على القسم ((((أنا بسمع ايمنننننننن))))

هذا لو الإمكانيات الفنية سهله - فأنا لا خبرة لي في هذه الجزئية
لنرى ماذا يقول روك.​


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الفكرة كويسة ويمكن تبدأ صغيرة وتنمو مع الوقت ويصبح المنتدى ملجأ لأولادنا في عمر المراهقة يستفيدون منه علما ومعرفة في إيمانهم.
> 
> ولكن هل من متطوع ليشرف على القسم ((((أنا بسمع ايمنننننننن))))
> 
> ...



شكرا يا امى لمشاركتك  .. انا صدقينى قولت كده مفيش احسن من استاذ ايمن فى الجزئية دى علشان له خبرة فى النواحى التربوية ومدارس الاحد
نشوف بس الادارة الاول رايها ايه ؟؟ واستاذ ايمن بعدين .. الاطفال احباب الله يا استاذ ايمن:smile01


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الاقتراح ده جميل والداتا فيه كتيرة جدا 
سهل اوى انه يكون قسم قوى 
انا موافق


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم موافق ومشارك مش موافق بس ههههههههه
توعدنا انك تنزل ترانيم تلائم السن ده او قصص مصورة من الانجيل  
دا لو الادارة وافقت


----------



## oesi no (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ابقي كداب لو وعدتك بحاجة ههههههههههههه
اانا ممكن انقل كل ترانيم الاطفال من القسم عندى لقسم الاطفال 
دى المصلحة اللى ممكن افيدكم بيها هههههههه


----------



## EMad Thaabet (13 نوفمبر 2013)

_فكرة جميلة ومش هتكون مفيدة للاطفال بس هتفيدنا احنا كمان لما نكلم الاطفال وتستفاد منها الناس الى بتخدم اطفال فى مدارس الاحد او غيرها _فالفكره هتفيد الجميع


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الفكرة حلوة والمجموعة المقصودة بالمواضيع تحتاج للرعاية، لكن لماذا يجب ان يكون قسم حتى نطبق الفكرة؟ ما المانع ان تكون المواضيع الموجهة لهذه الفئة العمرية في الأقسام المتخصصة؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة والمجموعة المقصودة بالمواضيع تحتاج للرعاية، لكن لماذا يجب ان يكون قسم حتى نطبق الفكرة؟ ما المانع ان تكون المواضيع الموجهة لهذه الفئة العمرية في الأقسام المتخصصة؟



رأيي .. علشان يكون في قسم معين الاولاد و البنات الصغار يدخلوه و يشوفو كل الي هما عايزينه من خلاله .. مش لسة هيدورو في قسم قسم علي موضوع يناسبهم ,,

اسهل ليهم و لينا


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة والمجموعة المقصودة بالمواضيع تحتاج للرعاية، لكن لماذا يجب ان يكون قسم حتى نطبق الفكرة؟ ما المانع ان تكون المواضيع الموجهة لهذه الفئة العمرية في الأقسام المتخصصة؟




هو بالفعل فى مواضيع موجودة داخل جميع اقسام المنتدى تتناسب مع الفئة العمرية دى لكن 
هما لما بيدخلوا المنتدى من اول وهلة بيشعروا ان المواضيع كبيرة جدا عليهم وعلى مستوى تفكيرهم ويمكن تكون مش بتجذبهم بالقدر الكافى
لو دخل او دخلت البنوتة ولقت قسم خاص بيهم موجود فيه كل حاجة تتناسب مع سنهم  فى جميع المجالات الروحية قصص ترانيم مواضيع روحية بعتقد دا هيكون افضل وهيجذبهم بشكل اكبر وهيفيدنا احنا كأمهات واباء  فى بيوتنا ازاى نتعامل معاهم ونكلمهم ازاى عن المواضيع الروحية ونسجلهم معانا هنا يستمتعوا ويقضوا وقت جميل تحت عنينا واثقين بالمحتوى اللى بيتقدم ليهم !!


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الفكره  مفيده  جدا لسهوله  البحث  للأطفال  ولخدام  وخادمات  الأطفال  في  مدارس  الأحد. 
والطفل  عند  دخوله  للمنتدي  سوف  يتجه  مباشره  لهذا  القسم  الخاص  به .. دون  البحث  في  أقسام  المنتدي  الأخري  والأصطدام بكلمات أو عناوين  طائشه​


----------



## soul & life (12 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بصراحة فقدت الامل انه الفكرة تتنفذ بعتقد الادارة مش موافقة 
بالرغم انى فوجئت بقسم الروضة طيب انهى احسن نعمل قسم لاطفال الروصة ومواصيع  تساعد الام والاب فى التعامل مع السن ده
ولا قسم لطفل هو بنفسه بيقرا ويستطلع 
سواء هذا او ذاك فكلهم مهم  لكن بعتقد حكاية يكون فى قسم لسن من 10 سنوات ل 16 سنة  دى فكرة مهمة جدا ولها اكتر من فايدة .. لكن هو مفيش استجابة من الادارة !!


----------



## aalyhabib (12 ديسمبر 2013)

لا  أنتظر  نتيجه  تقديم  أقتراح .. بقدر  أن 
 أن  أهتم  بوضع  أقتراح  ..  مادام  هناك  قسم  للأقتراحات 
​


----------

